# How do you store your spices?



## whistlepig (May 6, 2012)

I still pretty new at smoking but it has sure filled my cabinets up with a lot of different spices. A good problem. My wife's taste for spices are much different than mine. So that doubles the trouble. Its getting to the point that we can't find anything. Got any good spice storage/organization ideas?


----------



## tyotrain (May 6, 2012)

Dry cool area... Most don't last over a year.. I like to keep mine in a 6 month rotation. Hope this helps.. Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## scarbelly (May 6, 2012)

We use a 3 tiered rack that fits on the shelf and allow us 2 ' for spices on 3 shelves - the larger bottles get stacked on the side


----------



## whistlepig (May 6, 2012)

I ordered two of these tonight. One for me and one for her. Plus ten empty bottles that will fit the racks.

http://www.mysecretpantry.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MSPCEMSS


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2012)

Whistlepig , if I may suggest...

Being an Ohioan , you are not _too_ far from a decent size City. Look on the web and find a nearby 'Spice Shop' , and get small amts. at a time , stays fresh and tasty  longer...it's less expensive that way too !!

Spices will last about a year and should be disposed of then...whole Spice will last two years (that's if you grind your own ).

Hope this helps and...


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

I have them on a double tier lazy susan.


----------



## pops6927 (May 31, 2012)

Bought an inexpensive two-door cabinet at Walmart and manage the space inside using containers for most my spices, plus premix packets, misc. equipment, etc.   Bought some cheap containers to store

bulk items, etc. also, plus a lot of misc.  The current inside, semi-organized, never pretty, but well used consistently:

bulk 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I glued and screwed on a couple cleats under the top to support the weight of the slicer and stuffer.  

Current price and specs:






*New customer?*  Sign In|Help






Value of the Day

Local Ad

Store Finder

Registry

Gift Cards

Track My Orders

My Account

My Lists

  searchDropdownEntry.key = 0   All Departments   searchDropdownEntry.key = 5438   Apparel   searchDropdownEntry.key = 91083   Auto & Tires   searchDropdownEntry.key = 5427   Baby   searchDropdownEntry.key = 1085666   Beauty   searchDropdownEntry.key = 3920   Books   searchDropdownEntry.key = 2637   Craft & Party Supply   searchDropdownEntry.key = 3944   Electronics   searchDropdownEntry.key = 976759   Grocery   searchDropdownEntry.key = 976760   Health   searchDropdownEntry.key = 4044   Home   searchDropdownEntry.key = 1072864   Home Improvement   searchDropdownEntry.key = 3891   Jewelry   searchDropdownEntry.key = 4096   Movies & TV   searchDropdownEntry.key = 4104   Music   searchDropdownEntry.key = 5428   Patio & Garden   searchDropdownEntry.key = 5440   Pets   searchDropdownEntry.key = 5431   Pharmacy   searchDropdownEntry.key = 5426   Photo Center   searchDropdownEntry.key = 4125   Sports & Outdoors   searchDropdownEntry.key = 4171   Toys   searchDropdownEntry.key = 2636   Video Games   searchDropdownEntry.key = 5436   Help  

My Store:
Fort Worth  

(0)


Home:
 
Pantries, Carts & Islands









 
 


 








Share this:
 
 
 
 
 






Open a Walmart Credit Card, Spend $100 Today and Get $20 back*
*Offer subject to credit approval
Learn More  or Apply Now.












Recently Viewed Items






Bug Off Screen, 30"
 

$39.95







As Seen on TV Magic Mesh






$14.88

Clear this list


Top Searched Items in Furniture






Double Pantry, White






$72.00

Was: $85.00







Microwave Cart, White






$69.00







Metal Baker's Rack






$49.97







Orion 4-Door Kitchen Pantry, White






$79.00


Other Related Searches

110799,  clearance,  microwave,  rugs,  sauder beginnings storage cabinet oregon oak

















[h1]Sauder Beginnings Storage Cabinet, Oregon Oak[/h1]













(5  Customer Reviews)  

Write a review  |

About this product







  Print

[h2]Buy from Walmart[/h2]

Shipping & Pickup

When will I get this item?



Online

$99.00

Quantity
  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  

Add to:

My List

My Registry

[color= rgb(0, 153, 51)]In stock[/color]  for:


•Free shipping to store  with Site to Store

•Ship to home


http://
[h3]About this product[/h3]

Top of Page

• Item Description

• Product Warranty and Service Plan Options
 
• Specifications

• Gifting Plans
 
• Product Reviews

• Financing Offers
 
• Q&A Exchange

[h1]What Was Ultimately Purchased By People Who Viewed This Item[/h1]






*73% buy this item*
Sauder Beginnings Storage Cabinet, Oregon Oak  





$99.00





*9% buy*
Orion 4-Door Kitchen Pantry, White  





$79.00





*2% buy*
Mylex Single Door Pantry, Maple  









$49.00





*2% buy*
Sauder Beginnings Wardrobe Cabinet, Oregon...  

$189.00





*2% buy*
Sauder Beginnings Wardrobe / Storage...





$114.00


http://
[h3]Item Description[/h3]

Top of Page

The Beginnings brand is built with exacting detail and is available in several popular finishes. This attractive and affordable furniture is designed to enhance any room of your home. It's perfect for new businesses, young people, kids' rooms, basements or anywhere you have a furniture need that requires an affordable solution.

*Sauder Beginnings Storage Cabinet, Oregon Oak:*
Attractive with exacting detail
2 doors for concealed storage
6 adjustable shelves
Full upper shelf
Enclosed back panel
Engineered wood with a laminate finish
5-year limited warranty
Assembly required
Dimensions: 29.606"W x 16.024"D x 71.496"H
Model# 110799

Do you have questions about this product? Ask a question.


----------



## biggronn (Dec 27, 2012)

i grow my own peppers. I make cayenne powder and flakes. I make both jalapeno and habanero smoked hickory flakes and powder. I freeze them all. I have stuff in my freezer that's been there for 5 years!!! They're still good. I buy some spices from Pendrys (sp) in 1 lb bags. Keep them in the freezer too!...Works for me. Good luck.


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 27, 2012)

I made this for the main ones and keep bulk in the pantry in foodsaver bags sealed.












ed7ri.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Dec 27, 2012


----------

